# Rate the pics - whats the nicest bum? NSFW



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Just to settle a bet 

Picture 1.










Picture 2.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Same bum , different bikini


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It was a difficult choice. But I think the yellow has a little more to it - and certainly the better bikini.

Should have been an option for both though :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Yellow botty gets my vote [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Yellow gets my vote as I can not see the other one!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

yellow for me as well


----------



## Keith Fusco (Mar 16, 2010)

Has to be yellow


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

YELLOW!!!

excentuates the curve or the bum WAYYYY better - the black bikini (if left un tailored) leaves the bum looking not as pert in my opinion.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Needs lowering!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

you know what would be funny....

if you edited the pics now to some guys asses, and made all the drooling guys that commented look like big gayers :lol:


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Are you getting us to choose your next conquest?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Har har, no Im not!

I had an opinion and I thought that I would ask a wider, reliable, audience their opinion to see if it matched mine...

I will tell you all at a later juncture..


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I like the black one best.

Prefer the extra colour of the skin and the sand adds a certain something - and I'd like to be able to brush it off  . Plus, despite it being the same model, the ass looks perter IMO.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Though I have a sneaky suspicion you're about to tell us it's a bloke.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> I like the black one best.
> 
> Prefer the extra colour of the skin and the sand adds a certain something - and I'd like to be able to brush it off  . Plus, despite it being the same model, the ass looks perter IMO.


Ditto!



Kell said:


> Though I have a sneaky suspicion you're about to tell us it's a bloke.


And ditto! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

I will tell you the following...

1. Neither is a bloke
2. They are not the same person

Keep voting!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Are you allowed to show us the faces who those bottys belong to?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Are you allowed to show us the faces who those bottys belong to?


Perv!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Are you allowed to show us the faces who those bottys belong to?
> ...


I could of asked to see the boobs also


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

**


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

IMO, black bikini is best.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

@ austt

What makes you suggest such a thing?


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

Jae said:


> @ austt
> 
> What makes you suggest such a thing?


the yellow is definitely self shot - was a bit of a guess

hope i didnt affend - its what i thought..... :?

i removed it


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

No no, no offence


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Yellow all the way..............................although it may be completely different if they were walking


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)




----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Jae said:


> I will tell you the following...
> 
> 1. Neither is a bloke
> 2. They are not the same person
> ...


How come you say that they're not the same person? The tattoo matches? :?

I like the yellow one.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Kevin, watch....ittttt

Cannot play it anyhooo, Sony have banned YouTube playback in germany of any of their stuff...


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

No need to ask Andy his opinion on this one 

I prefer the black myself


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

prefer the black one, how comes both the models have the exact same tat in the exact same place??


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Henna maybe?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Twin sisters maybe. Brilliant.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

same model diff bikini???


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

[smiley=stupid.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

ok well then i think its photo shopped and the black binkini bum is going to be finding sand for a long while in the cracks lol :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Twin sisters maybe. Brilliant.


I know how your mind's working Kell :wink: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Both are very nice  Nic's is better than both thoush, although I am not at liberty to prove it as my life would end rather suddenly 

Charlie


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

which gaylord voted don't care for either :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

alexasTT said:


> which gaylord voted don't care for either :roll:


Or which female member maybe....


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

wasnt me! :-*


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Both are very nice  Nic's is better than both thoush, although I am not at liberty to prove it as my life would end rather suddenly
> 
> Charlie


Betcha only saying that 'cos she's looking over your shoulder :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It might be the same girl but she might have lost just 2 stone in the black bikini bottoms, but both tattooes are different in colours and one is slightly more to the left possibly.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I like the yellow one more cushin for the pushin :lol: :lol:


----------



## Doofer (Sep 26, 2004)

Black for me


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Everything looks better in yellow


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Bum P!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Black for me. She's got nicer thighs too... 8)


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Black


----------



## gday (Feb 25, 2010)

But they're both the same person (as per the star Tatt on her wrist) - I do think the yellow looks better tho


----------



## TT-Newbie (Sep 18, 2009)

Isn't the black bikini being modelled by Gisele? As a keen photographer, I'm in awe of how both images have captured the inner turmoil of life in a post-modernistic society through the subtle use of light and texture which conveys the inevitable journey of discovery that awaits us all.

Plus you can more of the bum on the second one.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT-Newbie said:


> Isn't the black bikini being modelled by Gisele? As a keen photographer, I'm in awe of how both images have captured the inner turmoil of life in a post-modernistic society through the subtle use of light and texture which conveys the inevitable journey of discovery that awaits us all.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

TT-Newbie said:


> Isn't the black bikini being modelled by Gisele? As a keen photographer, I'm in awe of how both images have captured the inner turmoil of life in a post-modernistic society through the subtle use of light and texture which conveys the inevitable journey of discovery that awaits us all.
> 
> Plus you can more of the bum on the second one.


Class :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

TT-Newbie said:


> Isn't the black bikini being modelled by Gisele? As a keen photographer, I'm in awe of how both images have captured the inner turmoil of life in a post-modernistic society through the subtle use of light and texture which conveys the inevitable journey of discovery that awaits us all.
> 
> Plus you can more of the bum on the second one.


Love it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT-Newbie said:


> Isn't the black bikini being modelled by Gisele? As a keen photographer, I'm in awe of how both images have captured the inner turmoil of life in a post-modernistic society through the subtle use of light and texture which conveys the inevitable journey of discovery that awaits us all.
> 
> Plus you can more of the bum on the second one.


We need more responses like this on here :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

what's the answer reason :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ausTT said:


> what's the answer reason :?


Good question :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> ausTT said:
> 
> 
> > what's the answer reason :?
> ...


It's interesting to note that two people who did the poll don't care for either... :lol:

They're either blind or they stick it where it bears no fruit. :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

tatoo !! what tatoo ??? !!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

roddy said:


> tatoo !! what tatoo ??? !!!!!!!


LOL I did have to look back at the pics 

Come on Jae, spill the beans 

Charlie


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

The first picture is not the same person as the second.

The lady in black is indeed Giselle Bündchen, correctly spotted by an earlier poster.

The lady in yellow does not have a tattoo, that was courtesy of a Henna artist on the beach...but according to the poll, has a better bum than Giselle.

The bet, therefore, has been won by me, sportsmans bet that is. Im richer in the knowledge that I was right...

Jae


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> Im richer in the knowledge that I was right...


No, you're just smug/rich in the knowledge that you get to hang out of the back of the binto in the yellow, every night.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jae said:


> ...but according to the poll, has a better bum than Giselle...
> 
> Jae


Oh no she hasn't... :lol:


----------



## mistersixpot (Dec 7, 2009)

The yellow nibbler gets my vote


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What a beautiful woman Giselle is also


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

is the yellow bikini clad bum your other half???

if so then i was right agesssssssss ago


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Have you told her that her bum has been viewed over 785 times (so far) on the world wide web? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

This was some time ago....jesus....


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Yellow

But I wouldn't turn down either if they offered...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Your past is catching you up Jae :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Marking out of a score of '2', I'd give the yellow bikini 'one' 

You are indeed a very lucky man.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> I will tell you the following...
> 
> 1. Neither is a bloke
> 2. They are not the same person
> ...


They both have the same tattoo in the same place on the same arm


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> The first picture is not the same person as the second.
> 
> The lady in black is indeed Giselle Bündchen, correctly spotted by an earlier poster.
> 
> ...


Bollox, should have read further into the thread before posting Ignore post above.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Hardly any noticeable difference, and hardly anything there!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Which ones the geezer


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Make great pair of bookends.


----------



## gadgesxi (Nov 21, 2010)

Yellow!


----------

